# New v. Used.



## von buck (Oct 12, 2009)

First off, I am as new as you can get in the world of hands guns. If everything goes right, I plan on buying my first gun around the end of the year, a Christmas present to myself. The kids will have to make do with last years presents (just joking, no kids)
I know I can save money by buying used, and I have no p[roblems with used. However, since I'm new, would I be better off buying my first gun new or used.
I purchase a lot of used musical instruments and I can tell if it's any good by playing it and inspecting it. I can't tell that with a gun. Can I trust a reputable dealer?
My way of thinking is by buying new, I can break it in my self, get a feel of what a new gun should feel like.
Where as with used there might be troubles that some with more experience can tell. Unfortunatly, I don't know anyone to accompany me on my buying quest.
Buying used, am I buying like my mom used to say "someone elses" problem?

Andy


----------



## omegajb (Oct 28, 2008)

I guess you would need to find the best gun for you first then determine if you can find it used and if so can you save any money.
If you buy from a reputable gun shop they should stand behind it.


----------



## chris441 (Sep 6, 2009)

Agreed it depends on the gun....when I was in search of my XD I was looking both used and new....I was finding people/dealers selling them used for more then I could by it new online?!?


----------



## Freedom1911 (Oct 22, 2009)

How much are you figuring on spending?
Depending on your budget you might have a good variety of new guns to pick from.
I do understand that Glock has good coverage on used guns, some one else that knows more can chime in and explain.
But there are any number of good new guns that can be had starting at 400.00

As for used. I bought a HS2000 from a guy in Arkansas a few months back, all I had to go on was pictures he posted on the forum I was at.
In the end I took this pistol to the range and was very surprised at how accurate it was. He told me it was a great gun and he told me the truth.
FYI this is a HS2000


----------



## Freedom1911 (Oct 22, 2009)

Looks just like this








Almost. Made by the same company. I.M. Metal of Croatia


----------



## omegajb (Oct 28, 2008)

You could always try Bud's Gun Shop, I've seen some decent priced trade in's and they have a good reputation.


----------



## dondavis3 (Aug 2, 2009)

Welcome to the forum from North Central Texas.

I think you should not worry about new vs used right now.

Go to a range that rents guns & shoot a lot of different makes / models / calibers/ auto's / revolver's.

See which gun feels good to you and shoots well for you.

Then worry about new vs. used.

There are some tremendous guns (sales) avilable right now in both new and used.

Set yourself a dollar amount you want to spend - go looking at gun shows and guns shops and on the internet.

Then comes the fun part - buy yourself your own gun and learn how to shoot it well


----------



## Freedom1911 (Oct 22, 2009)

omegajb said:


> You could always try Bud's Gun Shop, I've seen some decent priced trade in's and they have a good reputation.


Buds Gun Shop is where I got my Bersa HC9mmPro.
Great gun, would have been cheaper if my local FFL had them in stock. But the price was still reasonable after everything.
And the pistol is a darn good one. Well worth the 440.00 I had to pay for it, that included the FFL transfer fee etc.


----------



## DevilsJohnson (Oct 21, 2007)

A used weapon if taken reasonable care of can be a great way to save a few dollars and get a quality weapon. Being you are new to the world of firearms as per your post I would advise talking to some people that are better in the know of how weapons should look and trouble spots to look for. That might be a good place to begin. Also get your hands on a few new weapons that you are thinking about. Then you can feel for yourself what they are like new. This will give you a reference point when looking at used weapons.

With online dealers (People are talking about Buds) you are no table to hold the weapon prior to purchase. Make very sure that the company has a good reputation with buyers both in the shop as well as via the net, mail order etc. In the case of Buds I can say without a doubt that you will get a good deal from them, I live not too far from their shop and have done business with them for years. They don't want you coming on or ordering a gun. They want to have you buying *ALL* your firearms from them. They have a huge amount of repeat business. For me that's the true measure of any shop selling anything. Anyone can sell you a handgun. The place that keeps you happy and coming back is not near as prevalent.

Don't get me wrong, I'm not saying that's the one place to go. I'm not saying to buy used over new or the other way around. I m saying to be sure to find a shop that you can trust 100%. You are going to pick up something that you are going to trust your life to. It's no time to cut corners.:smt1099 And building a relationship with a shop will go a long way down the road. I have a few that I like to go to and the more I am willing to come back the more the deals seems to get better. And I'll always be confident that what I walk out with will perform as expected or better.


----------



## DoubleAction (Nov 8, 2009)

deleted


----------



## ToyCloser (Nov 5, 2009)

I have bought 3 hand guns used and felt good I was helping out someone that needed the money.


----------



## Freedom1911 (Oct 22, 2009)

Dude, way to go, Got all that for 2 grand.
Nice 1911s, I know people probably think me strange, But when I bought my first 1911 and shot it. It occured to me that the pistol in my hand was a step apart from other pistols.
At that time I formed this opinion.
There are 3 categories of hand guns.

1911s

Pistols, which covers all other semi auto hand guns.

Revolvers.

When I shot that first 1911 it felt so different, smooth when fired, accurate, just different some how to any other pistol I had fired up to that point. 
I'm not saying they are better than any other gun, but they are different some how.

:smt180 I just noticed the 1000 rounds part. Who did you blackmail to get all that.


----------



## DoubleAction (Nov 8, 2009)

deleted


----------



## DoubleAction (Nov 8, 2009)

deleted


----------



## dondavis3 (Aug 2, 2009)

Wow you guys did well.

It's the kinda trade or purchase everyone dreams of.

:smt1099


----------



## Freedom1911 (Oct 22, 2009)

Duplicate


----------



## Freedom1911 (Oct 22, 2009)

DoubleAction. :smt041:smt038:smt041:smt038:smt041:smt038 :smt041:smt038:smt041:smt038:smt041:smt038
Well done good man. Some day when I grow up, I will have that kind of luck.


----------



## DoubleAction (Nov 8, 2009)

Freedow1911; I have the feeling we are destine to be friends on this forum::smt023

I have to admit; It still took 3 days to us to work out the fine details on this trade, but it's all part of rounding up a collection. You never know when a trade or a buy might occur. Be Prepared.


----------



## DoubleAction (Nov 8, 2009)

Because many our finer handguns have been discontinued, you might forced into buying used.


----------



## Freedom1911 (Oct 22, 2009)

Sad but true. I was just posting on a Colt Python.
Talking about how Colt does not make them any more, and it seems even the well used ones run in the hi dollars. If I were to ever have a Python it would have to be used. But it would be welcomed to a loving home.


----------



## DoubleAction (Nov 8, 2009)

The Python is one those I was talking about being discontinued, along with many others. I was lucky to find my Pythons when the Glock craze was going on, back in the early '90s.


----------



## Freedom1911 (Oct 22, 2009)

Again you lucked out. Glocks can be had a dime a dozen today. A good Python is hard to come by and costly if you do find one being sold.

Keep up the good buys, Some day when you retire you will be able to sell your collection for a hefty profit.


----------



## DoubleAction (Nov 8, 2009)

deleted


----------



## DoubleAction (Nov 8, 2009)

*Used Firearms vs New In Box Condition*​
I prefer the later, but every now and then, I like to add my finished touches on a Colt 1911, with my own preferences.


----------

